# Can I use Bepanthen?



## xAmiixLouisex

Yeah, Bepanthen, the nappy rash cream :haha:

I'm so sore "down there". I'm sure it's thrush but don't have any cream. Can't find sudacrem but I found some Bepanthen and wondering if that would be ok to use. My poor bits are red raw :(. Just need to put SOMETHING on them.


----------



## Kielee

Yeah I have in the past x


----------



## Bee70

if it is thrush then you need to treat it. Putting a barrier cream on will just make it worse I'm afraid as you need to keep the area clean and dry


----------



## MaybBaby

im sure a natural remedy to help ease until its seen to by a doctor is natural yoghurt? im sure i was told that by someone but you might want to look into it, deffo get to the docs though hun it can't be comfortable for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## beanzz

Dont use sudocrem. it just makes it worse as it's not meant to be on surfaces that come into contact with urine even though its anappy rash cream. my mum is a continence nurse and advised me not to use it for my baby so i wouldn't advise you to use it on yourself downthere :thumbup:


----------



## lili_angel

I have had to get a pessary for thrush which OH finds hilarious thinking of me sticking a pill up my vadge! I've used Germoline cream at night & slept with no knickers on & that really helps my bits when they're a bit sore n red. I remember my Mum used to use it on me when I was a baby & it still works! xxx


----------



## karla1

if it is thrush use natural yogurt it works a treat my nurse at docs told me about it and it is the best info i have ever been given it relieves the itch and the burn straight away x


----------



## lalitas charm

I find that germoline or sudocrem make it feel worse, you're better to get some canesten cream, you can get it prescribed by the pharmacist in the minor ailments scheme or from your Dr.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Thanks girls. I'll try yogurt tonight if it gets bad again. Will go doctors Monday. Just had a long bath and it's been ok today. Seems to be at night time and wakes me up. So annoying I struggle bad enough to sleep nevermind with burning bits!


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

Try a salty bath! The salt kills the yeast...


----------

